# Filtration for a DIY Tank



## KingPiccolo SB (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm in the process of building a 237 gallon plywood tank, but i was wonderinf what type of filtration i should use. Should i have an overflown system on it? A canister filter what do you suggest and how do you suggest i do it (if overflow). I don't really understand overflown systems either >.<

This is going to have some madagascan cichlids and big catfish mostly.


----------



## rotccapt (May 31, 2011)

i am a big fan of overflow tanks to sump filters. my current 300 gallon plywood tank runs this way and i have a 55 gallon tank as my sump. the biggest reason i like the sump and overflow is it keeps the main tank at a constant level regardless of evaporation. also i think that a sump is easier to service than a canister. although when not set up right an overflow and sump can be very noisy with constant slurping sounds and what sounds like rain. the best overflow i have found is the "bean animal" style overflow seen here http://www.beananimal.com/projects/sile ... ystem.aspx another slight problem with overflow tanks is that wast does not get pulled out of the tank as easy as with a canister filter since the waste has to make it up to the top of the tank to get trapped by the filter. having good water flow and regular maintenance in the tank will solve this problem though.

overflow tanks are better for sand substrate because the sand has a harder time getting into the pump and depending on your sump design almost impossible.

also when set up right an overflow tank will not flood when you loose power unless you top off the sump with the tank running. proper way to set up an overflow tank is to turn the tank off allow the water to stop flowing then fill your sump all the way tot he top then turn on the pump and mark the sump where the water drops to. this is now your top off line as long as you do not fill above that line the sump will not overflow due to power loss.

hope that helps


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I would recommnd a sump for that size, FX5 would be if you hated sumps for some reason..


----------

